# Mini-me



## PeoriaPussycatLuvver (Jul 22, 2006)

Daryl was my first cat. I was getting the mail back in the summer of 1995, and heard a faint little meow coming from the bushes. I had always been a dog person, never disliked cats or anything like that, but grew up with Smokey, a huge German Shepherd that was like a brother to me. I investigated the meow sound, and there was a tiny little black kitten. I went to the kitchen, got 2 bowls, cut up a hot dog into one, and put some water in the other. 
We now progress to the year 2001 and Daryl was very ill. After several vet trips, he finally succumbed to his illness, leaving me with his little brother Strawberry, who was left on my porch, but thats another story I will tell at another time. By the way, I am an avid baseball fan, the Mets are my favorite team, thus the cats being named Daryl and Strawberry. (lol) ( those of you that are in the dark, just google Darryl Strawberry.) 
Anyway, about a month later, I am walking to the local convenience store, and in a small wooded area behind it, there are 4 little stray kittens, the spitting image of my Daryl. I just know that one of them is my Daryl, reincarnated into another of his 9 lives! One of them will show up at my door, I thought to myself, I am just sure of it. In the meantime, the store workers were leaving food and water out for the strays. 
Well, about two months later, I am sitting on my front porch, and here comes Strawberry from the woods in my backyard, which also lead via a path to the store, and one of those kittens strutting right behind him. Yes, my cat Strawberry adopted his own pet cat! (lol) It took me about 3 more months to gain his trust, and he is my little baby now going on 6 years. So, in honor of Daryl, with pinky pressed to lip (as in the Austin Powers movies) ... "I will call you Mini-me!" 
Unfortunately, on July 3rd of 2004, Strawberry suddenly and unexpectedly went to the rainbow bridge. The vet said it must have been a clot that went to his heart or brain after I heard this hauntingly loud cough, and he died instantly, no pain. Of course I was devistated. Now I have my new kitten Figaro. and he gets along great with Minnie. Thus, the story of my Mini-me. Hope you all enjoyed.
-Marc in Peoria- alias "PeoriaPussycatLuvver"


----------

